# Paph Duqueslin



## bcostello (Feb 27, 2011)

I have this paph opening up for the first time. Can anyone tell me what the cross is? I can't find any info about it.
Thanks 

Brenda


----------



## GaryB (Feb 27, 2011)

It's Duguesclin; the cross is sukhakulii and mastersiannum. It looks like a sukhakulii, but with a larger and greener dorsal.


----------



## Pete (Mar 1, 2011)

often have two flowers on the selected clones and present excellently. It is a highly awarded cross


----------



## Bolero (Mar 2, 2011)

Interesting hybrid, I can't wait to see the photos.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 2, 2011)

I had one years ago that got a HCC I believe, bought it form Norris Powell. Sadly it lives no longer. They usually come out very nice.


----------



## bcostello (Mar 3, 2011)

Bolero said:


> Interesting hybrid, I can't wait to see the photos.



pic coming very soon.


----------

